# Ford 2000/3000 lift pump priming



## raytonian (Dec 20, 2013)

My Ford 3000 lift pump loses it's prime and has to be bled before coming back to life if left idle for an hour or more.
It would then be sluggish to lift for a while after which it operates normal. 
I'm guessing that the problem could be in the pump itself as there is no non return valve in the supply line.
Please help.


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello Raytonian,

Welcome to the Ford / New Holland Forum,

My GUESS is that you have a suction/air leak. The suction line is the larger of the two lines that attach to your hydraulic pump. About +/- 1" diameter. On each end of the suction line there is an o-ring seal. Either replace these O-rings, or caulk the connections to prevent air from entering. There is no positive pressure on a suction connection, just negative pressure (maximum -14 psi) . 

Also inspect the length of the suction line looking for hydraulic oil leaks. You may have a crack in the suction line. If so, either replace it, or make a weld repair.


----------



## ONTRACK (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello Harvey,

Where is the location of the suction line and what does it look like ?

ONTRACK


----------



## Danny8360 (Jul 3, 2015)

The suction pipe runs from under the brake pedals along the rhs of the gear box (transmission) crosses over to pump before engine


----------



## raytonian (Dec 20, 2013)

*Ford 2000/3000 lift pump prime*

Hi Gentlemen,
I have since solved my problem by replacing the seal on the pump drive shaft. The rascal was sucking air from the bellhousing through a worn seal on the shaft. 
Good luck and may my experience be of good use to you.


----------

